# Rotten egg (H2S) smell in new Quest



## stanleyt (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a new model Quest with an intermittent wretched smell, presumably hydrogen sulfide from a troubled catalytic converter/fuel sulphur relationship?

I have had 2 loaners, both 2004 Quests, both with the same problem. 

No it is not my feet.

The dealer is absolutely no help; thinks I am crazy. The kids cough and spit, and nearby cars slow to let me pass.


Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions on a cure?

Stinkin' in West Texas


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stanleyt said:


> No it is not my feet.



are you sure?

maybe it's what you eat?

haha just kidding. definitely the cats.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

needs a new cat.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

stanleyt said:


> The kids cough and spit,


whoa, and better replace them FAST coz your kids might get sick due to that if they inhale those fumes longer


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Seeing you've had the same experience on more than one. It could be a design flaw and should be reported. But,in as much, as it's a Japanese product and a good many of the Quests are assembled in the USA. GOOD LUCK. I work for Yamaha in the USA and have had some experience is this design flaw area.LOL


----------

